# Debate Zorin! Published author and businessman



## Zorin (ASK ME ABOUT CHILD RAPE) (Jan 13, 2017)

shecameforcwc said:


> Lately I've been feeling like nothing matters, that there's not a chance in hell to even make a difference or get remembered. And even if we do happen to get remembered in 100 years everyone will forget about you and stop visiting your grave. Has anyone else felt like this ?


I beat my existential crisis long ago.



Anime Dad said:


> So focus on living your own story and make sure it's not all self-pitying garbage. You only get one shot to fill the pages.



https://www.cnet.com/news/scientist-quantum-physics-can-prove-theres-an-afterlife/


----------



## RG 448 (Jan 13, 2017)

I don't remember ever not having one tbh


----------



## Zorin (ASK ME ABOUT CHILD RAPE) (Jan 13, 2017)

Once I studied philosophy and realized that it's basically objective logical fact that life has objective meaning the existential thoughts all went away, and that relativism straight up contradicts the laws of physics, since Einstein's theory of relativity states that the objective truth is always the same when measured, regardless of differing perspectives (e.x. measuring the speed of a train as a passenger, or as someone viewing it from the outside, the objective speed is always the same no matter how fast it "looks" to be traveling).

So IMO best way to cure it is to be informed.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 13, 2017)

Zorin said:


> Once I studied philosophy and realized that it's basically objective logical fact that life has objective meaning the existential thoughts all went away, and that relativism straight up contradicts the laws of physics, since Einstein's theory of relativity states that the objective truth is always the same when measured, regardless of differing perspectives (e.x. measuring the speed of a train as a passenger, or as someone viewing it from the outside, the objective speed is always the same no matter how fast it "looks" to be traveling).
> 
> So IMO best way to cure it is to be informed.



So the meaning of life is to be autistic as fuck, apparently.


----------



## Zorin (ASK ME ABOUT CHILD RAPE) (Jan 13, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> So the meaning of life is to be autistic as fuck, apparently.


If that's the meaning of life to you, you have my sincere condolences, mate.


----------



## DuskEngine (Jan 13, 2017)

Zorin said:


> scientist





Zorin said:


> quantum-physics



lol


----------



## TL 611 (Jan 13, 2017)

shecameforcwc said:


> Lately I've been feeling like nothing matters, that there's not a chance in hell to even make a difference or get remembered. And even if we do happen to get remembered in 100 years everyone will forget about you and stop visiting your grave. Has anyone else felt like this ?


Who cares dude just get high instead


----------



## Zorin (ASK ME ABOUT CHILD RAPE) (Jan 13, 2017)

DuskEngine said:


> scientist lol


Let me guess, you think the earth is 6,000 years old too, don't you? "Who needs dem durn silly sciency elitists tellin' us whats real, y'all". Eh Cletus?

Truth is, Nietzsche was basically just a huckster who peddled rubbish about "heroic individualism" to the masses while living off of female relatives and dying from STD-induced mental illness, much like the 'get rich quick' con men on TV like Kevin Trudeau, who've made more money off of selling their books than actually following the 'advice'. That and his silly 'philosophy' contradicts science as well as logic and can easily be debunked to begin with.

Same with Ayn Rand who died leaching off of medicare and would've been an impoverished kike were it not for selling her silly book, which was more of just a rip-off of Nietsche's drivel to begin with than anything else.


----------



## JU 199 (Jan 13, 2017)

Zorin said:


> Truth is, Nietzsche was basically just a huckster who peddled rubbish about "heroic individualism" to the masses while living off of female relatives and dying from STD-induced mental illness, much like the 'get rich quick' con men on TV like Kevin Trudeau, who've made more money off of selling their books than actually following the 'advice'. That and his silly 'philosophy' contradicts science as well as logic and can easily be debunked to begin with.
> 
> Same with Ayn Rand who died leaching off of medicare and would've been an impoverished kike were it not for selling her silly book, which was more of just a rip-off of Nietsche's drivel to begin with than anything else.


Tell us why you hate women and think pizzagate is real


----------



## Zorin (ASK ME ABOUT CHILD RAPE) (Jan 13, 2017)

Ass Manager 3000 said:


> ...


I'll do that as soon as you tell me why you think this Alefantis guy was sending these emails, and why you think this isn't at least a little creepy, if nothing else? Mkay?












When the re-opened FBI investigation results in his arrest, will you apologize?

A better question should be why are you such an unintelligent idiot that you didn't believe Jared Fogle or Sandusky were guilty of anything until Fox News 'told you so'?

As far as women, I don't like to admit this but they're actually superior from a pure evolutionary perspective, I was very disappointed to learn this, but I accept it.


----------



## Pikimon (Jan 13, 2017)

Zorin said:


> :autism:



Omg shut up no one cares


----------



## Zorin (ASK ME ABOUT CHILD RAPE) (Jan 13, 2017)

Well I had a feeling that Ass Manager couldn't reply, and is reluctant to admit the reason why he has such a hardon for this Alefantis guy. Even if he wasn't actually touching children, he's at least a weirdo worthy of a thread on this forum given the revelations about him.



Pikimon said:


> Omg shut up no one cares


As a published author and business owner, I can guarantee that far more people care about what I have to say, than ever will you if you live 10 lifetimes, not that says much about me, but it does about you, twit.

If you have no interest in the re-opened pedophilia investigation against Alefantis by the FBI, then pardon my French, but kindly shut the fuck up.


----------



## DuskEngine (Jan 13, 2017)

Zorin said:


> As far as women, I don't like to admit this but they're actually superior from a pure evolutionary perspective, I was very disappointed to learn this, but I accept it.


What do you mean?


----------



## CatParty (Jan 13, 2017)

Zorin said:


> As a published author and business owner,




link?


----------



## Pikimon (Jan 13, 2017)

Zorin said:


> As a published author and business owner, I can guarantee that far more people care about what I have to say, than ever will you if you live 10 lifetimes, not that says much about me, but it does about you, twit..



lol you dont own a buisness nor do have you ever published shit


----------



## Zorin (ASK ME ABOUT CHILD RAPE) (Jan 13, 2017)

Pikimon said:


> Omg shut up no one cares


Believe whatever you want to, but if you don't have any interest in the reopened FBI investigation, kindly stop murking things up for the people on this site who do, mkay? Find something to lulz at that's actually lulzworthy.


----------



## Pikimon (Jan 13, 2017)

Zorin said:


> Believe whatever you want to, but if you don't have any interest in the FBI investigation, kindly stop murking things up for the people on this site who do, mkay?



Make me


----------



## Zorin (ASK ME ABOUT CHILD RAPE) (Jan 13, 2017)

Pikimon said:


> Make me


Nah but if the FBI investigation does result in Alefantis being convicted a la Jared Fogle and Jerry Sandusky, I'll be saving the posts of yours and the others who had such a hard-on for him for posterity... along with some avid defenders of his who coincidentally had prepubescent kids as their avatars. He he.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 13, 2017)

Zorin said:


> Nah but if the FBI investigation does result in Alefantis being convicted a la Jared Fogle and Jerry Sandusky, I'll be saving the posts of yours and the others who had such a hard-on for him for posterity... along with some avid defenders of his who coincidentally had prepubescent kids as their avatars. He he.




can you link us to your published works


----------



## Pikimon (Jan 13, 2017)

Zorin said:


> Nah but if the FBI investigation does result in Alefantis being convicted a la Jared Fogle and Jerry Sandusky, I'll be saving the posts of yours and the others who had such a hard-on for him for posterity... along with some avid defenders of his who coincidentally had prepubescent kids as their avatars. He he.



As a published author and business owner I find great offense that you think that pedophillia is a laughing matter, your posts have been reported to the FBI.


----------



## Zorin (ASK ME ABOUT CHILD RAPE) (Jan 13, 2017)

CatParty said:


> can you link us to your published works


I can post a snippet here perhaps, but will I reveal my real name to you? Hell no.

Will you you actually address the content of Alefantis' emails and have a real debate with me in another thread if I do, instead of trolling anyone who mentions it even after the FBI has re-opened the investigation?


----------



## CatParty (Jan 13, 2017)

Zorin said:


> I can post a snippet here perhaps,




post it then


----------



## Ninja_Warrior (Jan 13, 2017)

Zorin said:


> I can post a snippet here perhaps, but will I reveal my real name to you? Hell no.
> 
> Will you you actually address the content of Alefantis' emails and have a real debate with me in another thread if I do, instead of trolling anyone who mentions it even after the FBI has re-opened the investigation?


As a published author and business owner, I do not believe there is any smoke nor fire to this subject.


----------



## Azazel (Jan 13, 2017)

Zorin said:


> Well I had a feeling that Ass Manager couldn't reply, and is reluctant to admit the reason why he has such a hardon for this Alefantis guy. Even if he wasn't actually touching children, he's at least a weirdo worthy of a thread on this forum given the revelations about him.
> 
> 
> As a published author and business owner, I can guarantee that far more people care about what I have to say, than ever will you if you live 10 lifetimes, not that says much about me, but it does about you, twit.
> ...



lol calm down


----------



## Zorin (ASK ME ABOUT CHILD RAPE) (Jan 13, 2017)

CatParty said:


> post it then


You didn't answer my question?

Will you have a debate with me in a serious Alefantis thread regarding the contents of the Wikileaks emails and social media that prompted the investigation into child sex trafficking, not "Satanist conspiracies" or whatever some are falsely saying prompted it?


----------



## Pikimon (Jan 13, 2017)

Zorin said:


> You didn't answer my question?
> 
> Will you have a debate with me in a serious Alefantis thread regarding the contents of the Wikileaks emails and social media that prompted the investigation into child sex trafficking, not "Satanist conspiracies" or whatever some are falsely saying prompted it?



As a published author and business owner I think you should post a snippet first and then we'll address your concerns


----------



## Tempest (Jan 13, 2017)

what sort of business do you own?


----------



## Zorin (ASK ME ABOUT CHILD RAPE) (Jan 13, 2017)

Okay the thread title changed... so is CatPerry willing to view the allegations and have a debate on them?



Tempest said:


> what sort of business do you own?


I've worked in freelance affiliate marketing and telecommunications, my current work is from home in the sales industry. I won't be talking to any of you any more unless you're willing to participate in a serious thread about the Alefantis allegations rather than that thread which is just making fun of a subject.


----------



## Pikimon (Jan 13, 2017)

Zorin said:


> Okay the thread title changed... so is CatPerry willing to view the allegations and have a debate on them?



What books have you published


----------



## CatParty (Jan 13, 2017)

Zorin said:


> You didn't answer my question?
> 
> Will you have a debate with me in a serious Alefantis thread regarding the contents of the Wikileaks emails and social media that prompted the investigation into child sex trafficking, not "Satanist conspiracies" or whatever some are falsely saying prompted it?



jesus just post your work


----------



## 0xDEADBEEF (Jan 13, 2017)

Zorin said:


> I've worked in freelance affiliate marketing and telecommunications, my current work is from home in the sales industry. I won't be talking to any of you any more unless you're willing to participate in a serious thread about the Alefantis allegations rather than that thread which is just making fun of a subject.



Lol so basically you spam people with marketing emails from home


----------



## Zorin (ASK ME ABOUT CHILD RAPE) (Jan 13, 2017)

Tempest said:


> what sort of business do you own?


I haven't published any books yet, I've published research for clients including the Canadian sports betting industry and IT companies.

Since none of you seem to be willing to discuss the Alefantis scandal I'm not responding anymore.


----------



## Azazel (Jan 13, 2017)

Zorin said:


> Okay the thread title changed... so is CatPerry willing to view the allegations and have a debate on them?
> 
> 
> I've worked in freelance affiliate marketing and telecommunications, my current work is from home in the sales industry. I won't be talking to any of you any more unless you're willing to participate in a serious thread about the Alefantis allegations rather than that thread which is just making fun of a subject.



Did you self-publish a book about pizza gate?

You did, didn't you?  Is it on amazon yet?


----------



## Zorin (ASK ME ABOUT CHILD RAPE) (Jan 13, 2017)

Azazel said:


> Did you self-publish a book about pizza gate?
> 
> You did, didn't you?  Is it on amazon yet?


Your reading comprehension is obviously horrible.


----------



## Ninja_Warrior (Jan 13, 2017)

As a published author and business owner, I've never published a book or a credible article and I don't own a business


----------



## CatParty (Jan 13, 2017)

Zorin said:


> As a published author





Zorin said:


> I haven't published any books yet


----------



## Pikimon (Jan 13, 2017)

Zorin said:


> I haven't published any books yet, I've published research for clients including the Canadian sports betting industry and IT companies.
> 
> Since none of you seem to be willing to discuss the Alefantis scandal I'm not responding anymore.



Well then since you don't have any published works



Spoiler: I got your proof right here


----------



## Azazel (Jan 13, 2017)

Zorin said:


> As a published author.





Zorin said:


> I haven't published any books yet


----------



## Zorin (ASK ME ABOUT CHILD RAPE) (Jan 13, 2017)

Pikimon said:


> Well then since you don't have any published works


As I said above I've authored research pieces for clients such as Canada's sports betting industry, you don't have to have published books to be an author.


----------



## Tempest (Jan 13, 2017)

what sort of business do you own?


----------



## Pikimon (Jan 13, 2017)

Zorin said:


> As I said above I've authored research pieces, you don't have to have published books to be an author.



Post them then


----------



## Azazel (Jan 13, 2017)

Zorin said:


> I'm not responding anymore.


----------



## Bassomatic (Jan 13, 2017)

So I got a little bird telling me to poke in.

So what format is your company? Let's start easy here. Why did you file it as such?


----------



## glutenfreebooty (Jan 13, 2017)

Zorin said:


> As I said above I've authored research pieces, you don't have to have published books to be an author.


Are your research pieces industry-related, treatises, or aggregates to something like a thesis? I'm very interested in your body of work, it sounds like it's of good quality.


----------



## drain (Jan 13, 2017)

lol, @Zorin, why you're rating everyone autistic? 
And legit question, what kind of business? Can you enlighten us with some example of your prose?


----------



## Zorin (ASK ME ABOUT CHILD RAPE) (Jan 13, 2017)

Create a serious thread about Alefantis, minus all of the 'conspiracy Satanist crap', just about the sex trafficking allegations being investigated by the FBI. If not you get nothing, and that's it.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 13, 2017)

Since when does every spastic who shows up and imagespams some threads with stupidity deserve their own thread?


----------



## Bassomatic (Jan 13, 2017)

Zorin said:


> Create a serious thread about Alefantis, minus all of the 'conspiracy Satanist crap', just about the sex trafficking allegations being investigated by the FBI. If not you get nothing, and that's it.


You really aren't in the place to be making demands, after boasting so hard it's not polite or fair to move the goal posts.

I asked you a basic and simple question you haven't replied to. I don't doubt at all the owner ship of a company of some format but what kind?


----------



## Pikimon (Jan 13, 2017)

Zorin said:


> Create a serious thread about Alefantis, minus all of the 'conspiracy Satanist crap', just about the sex trafficking allegations being investigated by the FBI. If not you get nothing, and that's it.



Actually its about ethics in pizza parlors


----------



## Zorin (ASK ME ABOUT CHILD RAPE) (Jan 13, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> Since when does every spastic who shows up and imagespams some threads with stupidity deserve their own thread?


Since you voiced your support of pedophilia I suppose, Ominus.

Hence you intentionally keep evading the facts despite knowing full well they are legitimate, along with the two buddies of yours who use prepubescent children as avatars. It's cool, I know you guys are probably part of some pedophile community which is why you were spamming that thread with your infatuation for this Alefantis guy in order to derail the intelligent folks there actually discussing it.

I mean there's some reason why it's so hard for you to admit that the guy is at least weird, even if he wasn't actually touching children, but you're afraid to even do that?


----------



## Maruukat (Jan 13, 2017)

Not this pizzagate bullshit again.


----------



## Azazel (Jan 13, 2017)

Found a pic of @Zorin


----------



## Zorin (ASK ME ABOUT CHILD RAPE) (Jan 13, 2017)

Maruukat said:


> Not this pizzagate bullshit again.


Interesting, another twit with an underage girl as an avatar so afraid to discuss the reopened investigation into Alefantis. The FBI's reopened the investigation as of 3 days ago allegedly, why are you so desperate to defend him, a la Jared Fogle and Sandusky?

https://www.intellihub.com/claim-fb...james-alefantis-over-pizzagate-death-threats/

Like I said, I'm not 100% sure that he actually did these things, but if nothing else he's at least a weirdo and gave people legitimate suspicion:

The fact that you and the others like Ominus and those spamming the thread can't even admit this guy's a little weird is pretty telling - that and your penchant for prepubescent girl avatars... hm...


----------



## drain (Jan 13, 2017)

Why all of the special ones call us pedos? 
At least call us something different this time, dude.


----------



## Bassomatic (Jan 13, 2017)

DrainRedRain said:


> Why all of the special ones call us pedos?
> At least call us something different this time, dude.


Pedophile rightfully so has a taboo towards it almost universally outside of other pedophiles. So it's a go to alpha strike to deflect.


----------



## Zorin (ASK ME ABOUT CHILD RAPE) (Jan 13, 2017)

DrainRedRain said:


> Why all of the special ones call us pedos?
> At least call us something different this time, dude.


No it's just telling it like it is, a handful of idiots like Ominus were intentionally derailing the legitiamte discussions about Alefantis, and couldn't even admit the guy is at least a weirdo even if he never touched kids, so it's pretty clear the intent was to defend pedophilia.

I bet if I searched Omnius and the others' post history I'd find a history of disproportionate defense of alleged pedophiles.

Either that or he's just an autistic troll who likes to rile people up, even if he knows what he's saying is pure malarky, eh.


----------



## Florence (Jan 13, 2017)

Zorin said:


> Interesting, another twit with an underage girl as an avatar so afraid to discuss the reopened investigation into Alefantis. The FBI's reopened the investigation as of 3 days ago allegedly, why are you so desperate to defend him, a la Jared Fogle and Sandusky?
> 
> https://www.intellihub.com/claim-fb...james-alefantis-over-pizzagate-death-threats/


If our avatars apparently reveal everything about us, yours shows that you're desperate to commit suicide. Be a good chap and get it done already, will you?


Bassomatic said:


> Pedophile rightfully so has a taboo towards it almost universally outside of other pedophiles. So it's a go to alpha strike to deflect.


Reminds me of a certain S. Collingwood Smith... Wonder if @Zorin is desperately trying to hide something?


----------



## Zorin (ASK ME ABOUT CHILD RAPE) (Jan 13, 2017)

NotAKitty said:


> If our avatars apparently reveal everything about us, yours shows that you're desperate to commit suicide. Be a good chap and get it done already, will you?


Wow you certainly got defensive about the suggestion, why is that?

Simple question, even if the FBI turns nothing up, do you think this guy is at least weird or not?






Your answer (or lack thereof) will be very telling.


----------



## Bassomatic (Jan 13, 2017)

NotAKitty said:


> Reminds me of a certain S. Collingwood Smith... Wonder if @Zorin is trying to hide something?


The only thing I've asked him respectfully at that mind you, is what format his company or corp is. For some reason, this makes me a pedophile.

I understand he's in the middle of his assault of the user base but, I would hope he can at least take enough a breather to explain how his bread winning is laid out.


----------



## drain (Jan 13, 2017)

Zorin said:


> No it's just telling it like it is, a handful of idiots like Ominus were intentionally derailing the legitiamte discussions about Alefantis, and couldn't even admit the guy is at least a weirdo even if he never touched kids, so it's pretty clear the intent was to defend pedophilia.
> 
> I bet if I searched Omnius and the others' post history I'd find a history of disproportionate
> defense of alleged pedophiles.
> ...



lmao look at this dude calling @AnOminous a pedo

And dude, you know that you popped on a thread about existencial crisis and out of fucking nowhere, started to demand that we discuss something completely different, right?


----------



## Zorin (ASK ME ABOUT CHILD RAPE) (Jan 13, 2017)

Bassomatic said:


> The only thing I've asked him respectfully at that mind you, is what format his company or corp is. For some reason, this makes me a pedophile.
> 
> I understand he's in the middle of his assault of the user base but, I would hope he can at least take enough a breather to explain how his bread winning is laid out.


Most of the users here are cool, it's just a minority of dimwits trolling anyone who mentions Alefantis in a negative light who are the problem.

The fact that they have such a hard-on for the guy in the picture above definitely say... something. If it was anyone other than Alefantis, he'd already have a "lolcow" thread on him, so they're apologizing for him for some reason, either pure partisan hackery or something more... sinister...



DrainRedRain said:


> lmao look at this dude calling @AnOminous a pedo
> 
> And dude, you know that you popped on a thread about existencial crisis and out of fucking nowhere, started to demand that we discuss something completely different, right?


I gave you a proposal since you seemed interested in the FBI investigation into Alefantis as of this week... you declined it... so there's that.

Ominous and a few others were trolling users in another thread who were trying to discuss the allegations and separate the fact from the fiction, so there's a reason why he doesn't want Alefantis to be discussed negatively, and even wants the discussion shut down.


----------



## Bassomatic (Jan 13, 2017)

Zorin said:


> Most of the users here are cool, it's just a minority of dimwits trolling anyone who mentions Alefantis in a negative light who are the problem.
> 
> The fact that they have such a hard-on for the guy in the picture above definitely say... something. If it was anyone other than Alefantis, he'd already have a "lolcow" thread on him, so they're apologizing for him for some reason, either pure partisan hackery or something more... sinister...


I would agree most are cool, your conduct could quickly put you into the not cool.

Now as I said, I've asked you something very simple and polite that doesn't give any personal info away. You choose to reply to me, and skirt the topic again. Can you see how this is not casting the best light on you or your claims?


----------



## Pikimon (Jan 13, 2017)

Zorin said:


> Most of the users here are cool, it's just a minority of dimwits trolling anyone who mentions Alefantis in a negative light who are the problem.
> 
> The fact that they have such a hard-on for the guy in the picture above definitely say... something. If it was anyone other than Alefantis, he'd already have a "lolcow" thread on him, so they're apologizing for him for some reason, either pure partisan hackery or something more... sinister...



This entire forum was paid off by Hillary Clinton and now assassins have been sent out to take you out


----------



## Zorin (ASK ME ABOUT CHILD RAPE) (Jan 13, 2017)

Pikimon said:


> This entire forum was paid off by Hillary Clinton and now assassins have been sent out to take you out


Not likely, since Alefantis was never linked directly to hillary clinton.

That'd be like saying Jerry Sandusky was linked to the Republican party just by tangental association.

But hey dude, if you're pro-pedophilia, just admit it, by this site's standards you won't even seem that weird anyway. Only reason I can think of twits like you believing you know better than the FBI.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 13, 2017)

This is just obviously Brando again.


----------



## Pikimon (Jan 13, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> This is just obviously Brando again.



Yep its Brando lol


----------



## drain (Jan 13, 2017)

Zorin said:


> Most of the users here are cool, it's just a minority of dimwits trolling anyone who mentions Alefantis in a negative light who are the problem.
> 
> The fact that they have such a hard-on for the guy in the picture above definitely say... something. If it was anyone other than Alefantis, he'd already have a "lolcow" thread on him, so they're apologizing for him for some reason, either pure partisan hackery or something more... sinister...
> 
> ...



Dude, calm down, its just the internet...
And we don't have the obligaton to act like your personal army of detectives.


----------



## Zorin (ASK ME ABOUT CHILD RAPE) (Jan 13, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> This is just obviously Brando again.


Just admit you're part of a pedophile community or something Ominus, that's the only reason why you think you know better than the FBI about Alefantis not being worthy of investagtion. They've begun and investigation, so you an other denialists like Pikimon are the only ones who still think it's unworthy.

Or maybe you just don't like possible pedophiles discussed in a negative light... or Democratic pedophiles at least. It'd be interesting to review your posts and see how keen you were about the Epstein allegations prior to the election... hm...



DrainRedRain said:


> Dude, calm down, its just the internet...
> And we don't have the obligaton to act like your personal army of detectives.


Don't really care, but I wanted a discussion between anyone interested in the FBI investigation since guys like Ominus were trolling the thread and trying to shut down those who were seriously discussing it.

So honestly, only reason I can think of is that they're either pedophile apologists, or blind party shills who probably believed the Epstein allegations as soon as they read them on Huffpo, lol. That or they're just morons with nothing better to do with their time than interfere with serious discussions and intentionally lie about them.


----------



## Bassomatic (Jan 13, 2017)

Zorin said:


> Don't really care, but I wanted a discussion between anyone interested in the FBI investigation since guys like Ominus were trolling the thread and trying to shut down those who were seriously discussing it.
> 
> So honestly, only reason I can think of is that they're either pedophile apologists, or blind party shills who probably believed the Epstein allegations as soon as they read them on Huffpo, lol


You have a strange memory, more so being it's still all posted of what happened.
There was a nice thread. You started flipping out about another topic, instead of making your own thread.
You start insulting members and make a bunch of claims with no backing both in boast and slur.

And you've still for the literally 4th time now, ducked my very simple question.


----------



## Azazel (Jan 13, 2017)

Zorin said:


> trying to shut down those who were seriously discussing it.



So, you? You're the only one trying to discuss it. Everyone else wants you to post your """"published works""""


----------



## Zorin (ASK ME ABOUT CHILD RAPE) (Jan 13, 2017)

Bassomatic said:


> You start insulting members and make a* bunch of claims with no backing*











Azazel said:


> So, you? You're the only one trying to discuss it. Everyone else wants you to post your """"published works""""


Um no, me and several others were discussing the actual details including the recently opened FBI investigation, you and a few other twits just looking for some idiot "Alex Jones type folks" to troll were murking it up, and Ominus and a few others were trying to intentionally get the thread locked - sorry but you picked the wrong topic to poke fun at, you should find an actual 'conspiracy theory' to do that with, rather than something the FBI is actually investigating right now.


----------



## Bassomatic (Jan 13, 2017)

Then I ask you, where is your company proof? Where is your publishing proof? Where is pedophile proof?

You laugh but I don't see anyone disagreeing with me. You are the one making claims. And now 5 times ducked on me.


----------



## BillionBisonBucks (Jan 13, 2017)

0xDEADBEEF said:


> Lol so basically you spam people with marketing emails from home


I was thinking cutco, or some kind of pyramid. Those could generously be interpreted as 'owning a business' by someone who will never be close to owning a business.


----------



## Zorin (ASK ME ABOUT CHILD RAPE) (Jan 13, 2017)

Azazel said:


> So, you? You're the only one trying to discuss it. Everyone else wants you to post your """"published works""""





Bassomatic said:


> Then I ask you, where is your company proof? Where is your publishing proof? Where is pedophile proof?
> 
> You laugh but I don't see anyone disagreeing with me. You are the one making claims. And now 5 times ducked on me.


God your reading comprehenison is awful, I think it was explained to you what would have to be done before I'd discuss little ol' me any futher, so you either didn't bother to read coherantly or are just intentionally being obstinate.


----------



## Tempest (Jan 13, 2017)

is peter coffin's wife a mannequin?


----------



## Bassomatic (Jan 13, 2017)

BillionBisonBucks said:


> I was thinking cutco, or some kind of pyramid. Those could generously be interpreted as 'owning a business' by someone who will never be close to owning a business.


Irony being getting an EIN is literally a phone call. 



Zorin said:


> God your reading comprehenison is awful, I think it was explained to you what would have to be done before I'd discuss little ol' me any futher, so you either didn't bother to read coherantly or are just intentionally being obstinate.


Debate doesn't work like that. You don't get to move the goal posts because even if we met your absurd rules, you'd just duck again. Running away from your bold claims is all you've done.

Also for a published author, I counted 4 typos, that's before we get into grammar.


----------



## Florence (Jan 13, 2017)

Zorin said:


>


Your 'backing' has effectively amounted to pointing at someone and yelling "YOU'RE A PAEDO" at them repeatedly with no proof whatsoever. Until you provide evidence that isn't the demented ravings of an autistic mongoloid, I'll just assuming you're talking shit.


----------



## Zorin (ASK ME ABOUT CHILD RAPE) (Jan 13, 2017)

Bassomatic said:


> I counted 4 typos.


Congrats, you qualify to be a Wikipedia admin.


----------



## Ponderous Pillock (Jan 13, 2017)

What subject were the papers in?


----------



## Zorin (ASK ME ABOUT CHILD RAPE) (Jan 13, 2017)

NotAKitty said:


> Your 'backing' has effectively amounted to pointing at someone and yelling "YOU'RE A PAEDO" at them repeatedly with no proof whatsoever.


Already stated the proof several times silly.

The users in question are aware that an FBI investigation against a person for alleged sex trafficking opened this week. They're aware that even if he isn't diddling kids, that he at least sent emails talking about it and posted riske content on his social media involving children.

They're intentionally flaming anyone discussing Alefantis and the FBI investigation that was just opened, lying about it, and trying to get people threadbanned who say anything negative about the guy.

That right there makes me suspicious that they're pedo-apologists - I've seen the same thing happen elsewhere as well, such as on Youtube regarding a 'pedophile' activist named Jack McClellan.



> Until you provide evidence that isn't the demented ravings of an autistic mongoloid, I'll just assuming you're talking shit.


"Austistic mongoloid" is redundant silly.


----------



## Azazel (Jan 13, 2017)

Zorin said:


> Um no, me and several others were discussing the actual details including the recently opened FBI investigation, you and a few other twits just looking for some idiot "Alex Jones type folks" to troll were murking it up, and Ominus and a few others were trying to intentionally get the thread locked - sorry but you picked the wrong topic to poke fun at, you should find an actual 'conspiracy theory' to do that with, rather than something the FBI is actually investigating right now.




No, they weren't. One user baited you into sperging about pizza gate, and then you did. That's literally what this whole thread is. You being baited like a exceptional individual. You are still the only one talking about it.


----------



## Zorin (ASK ME ABOUT CHILD RAPE) (Jan 13, 2017)

Azazel said:


> No, they weren't. One user baited you into sperging about pizza gate, and then you did.


I'm not talking about "Pizzagate" dumbass, I'm talking about the FBI investigation into Alefantis, which pedo-apologist Ominus and company intentionally tried to get me and others threadbanned for bringing up, hence why I brought it up here.


----------



## Bassomatic (Jan 13, 2017)

If your proof is so well stated, for us mere serfs can you restate it?

Also we are now up to round 6. I'm far from mad, I asked  a simple question that you clearly lack the ability to reply to, and it's becoming clear why.


----------



## Tempest (Jan 13, 2017)

Zorin said:


> Degenerate 'communites' which this website is full of articles mocking, 'Bronies, furries' etc





Zorin said:


> Sometimes I really wish shooting transgenders was legal, it'd give me a great outlet for all of my impotent pent-up rage to be able to shoot a tranny every now and then.
> 
> Plus like it or not, every society needs to have some group to marginalize, that's always been a historical norm, and even why progressive lunatics just use 'reverse psychology' and marginalize anyone who they think are 'bigoted' or whatever, so if we need to marginalize someone, it might as well be trannies or people who choose to be degenerate, rather than Jews, black people, Christians, etc.


----------



## Florence (Jan 13, 2017)

Zorin said:


> "Austistic mongoloid" is redundant silly.


So are '@Zorin' and 'self-hating paedo'.


----------



## Zorin (ASK ME ABOUT CHILD RAPE) (Jan 13, 2017)

NotAKitty said:


> So are '@Ominbus' and 'self-hating paedo'.


Fixed for you sweetie.

I should've also mentioned Tumblrites - I'd be fine with them being rounded up as it'd probably be good for society from a pure social Darwinist POV anyway.


----------



## Tempest (Jan 13, 2017)

Zorin said:


> I think SJWs are more likely to be evil and psychopathic than the average person because of the silly notion of 'revenge against the world for all the discrimination done to me' that fuels their degenerate ideology, not much different than the view of the Unabomber or the Columbine shooters.
> 
> Also in a book on sociopaths by Martha Stout Phd, she said one strong tell of a sociopath is their desire to have others 'feel sympathy' for them and blame the world for their own miserable lot in life. You regularly see this come up with sociopaths, such as Ted Bundy blaming pornography, Hitler blaming the Jews, et cetera.
> 
> A sign of a sociopath is that they never take personal responsibility for anything, and always seek to cast blame and play the victim.





Zorin said:


> This is a thread for discussing the good side of fascism, and by fascism I mean the actual political and economic theory, not 'white nationalism/supremacy' etc.
> 
> Some good points I see in fascism, though I'm not an expert on the theory myself:
> 
> ...


----------



## Zorin (ASK ME ABOUT CHILD RAPE) (Jan 13, 2017)

Best thing about fascism is that Tempest would be the first in the gas chamber under my rule, heheh.

Does this SJW degenerate actually think I'm not proud to think a bit well of fascism? I'm more of a Mussolini than a Hitler guy though to be honest, I also don't particularly care about race.


----------



## Florence (Jan 13, 2017)

$10 says he's an edgy incel.


----------



## Azazel (Jan 13, 2017)

Zorin said:


> Best thing about fascism is that Tempest would be the first in the gas chamber under my rule, heheh.


----------



## Pikimon (Jan 13, 2017)

Zorin said:


> Best thing about fascism is that Tempest would be the first in the gas chamber under my rule, heheh.
> 
> Does this SJW degenerate actually think I'm not proud to think a bit well of fascism?



The SJW cabal shall prevail, the Orange One is only our puppet in our pursuit of the Matriarchy






HAIL BE TO ANITA


----------



## Zorin (ASK ME ABOUT CHILD RAPE) (Jan 13, 2017)

Pikimon said:


> The SJW cabal shall prevail, the Orange One is only our puppet in our pursuit of the Matriarch
> 
> HAIL BE TO ANITA


There's no cabal, SJWs are just obese rabble who'd barely qualify to serve you at McDonald's.

They're not nearly competant enough to form a cabal, like the NSDAP. Were I a Nazi they'd make great gas chamber fodder though, same with pedo-apologists like Pikimon.


----------



## Florence (Jan 13, 2017)

Zorin said:


> There's no cabal, SJWs are just obese rabble who'd barely qualify to serve you at McDonald's.
> 
> They're not nearly competant enough to form a cabal, like the NSDAP. Were I a Nazi they'd make great gas chamber fodder though, same with pedo-apologists like Pikimon.


----------



## Bassomatic (Jan 13, 2017)

Zorin said:


> Best thing about fascism is that Tempest would be the first in the gas chamber under my rule, heheh.
> 
> Does this SJW degenerate actually think I'm not proud to think a bit well of fascism? I'm more of a Mussolini than a Hitler guy though to be honest, I also don't particularly care about race.


I don't think you are allowed to rule your mothers basement let alone the world.

There is zero reason for the hostile behavior you keep showing. It would be common in a deflection. 

It's pretty clear this can't go anywhere because Zorin has no ability to meet any of his claims, is just being insulting and rambling nonsense.


----------



## Zorin (ASK ME ABOUT CHILD RAPE) (Jan 13, 2017)

Anita if one's talking about Sarkeesian, isn't even a SJW anyway, she's just an infotainer who's in it for the money.

She worked for the same company as a "PUA" who used the name "David DeAngelo". Shows just how much of a joke most of the media is if anything, especially the idiots who believe half of these people aren't just huckers trying to make a buck.


----------



## Tempest (Jan 13, 2017)

I'd be gassed, why? I'm also an unpublished author


----------



## Zorin (ASK ME ABOUT CHILD RAPE) (Jan 13, 2017)

Tempest said:


> I'd be gassed, why? I'm also an unpublished author


Eh, because you apparently don't like fascism, and are such an inept SJW twit you actually think anyone would be 'ashamed' to admit they have a thing for fascism, when in actuality, being a SJW is less likely to get you laid than being a fascist these days.



> It's pretty clear this can't go anywhere because Zorin has no ability to meet any of his claims, is just being insulting and rambling nonsense.


I already met all of the claims, and everyone who isn't living under a rock knows about the FBI investigation, so the ones intentionally trying to derail that are just trolls who don't want the subject discussed either for political partisan reasons, or... sympathy toward an alleged child abuser.


----------



## Pikimon (Jan 13, 2017)

Zorin said:


> There's no cabal, SJWs are just obese rabble who'd barely qualify to serve you at McDonald's.
> 
> They're not nearly competant enough to form a cabal, like the NSDAP. Were I a Nazi they'd make great gas chamber fodder though, same with pedo-apologists like Pikimon.



Tbh I think that youre just projecting


----------



## Zorin (ASK ME ABOUT CHILD RAPE) (Jan 13, 2017)

Pikimon said:


> =
> HAIL BE TO ANITA


Not only is this Pikimon guy having a hardon for Alefantis, he's also so stupid he thinks Anita Sarkeesian is a "SJW":

---
Anita if one's talking about Sarkeesian, isn't even a SJW anyway, she's just an infotainer who's in it for the money.

She worked for the same company as a "PUA" who used the name "David DeAngelo". Shows just how much of a joke most of the media is if anything, especially the idiots who believe half of these people aren't just huckers trying to make a buck.



Pikimon said:


> Tbh I think that youre just projecting


Hey you're the one who's stupid enough to believe Anita Sarkeesian is a "SJW", not me kid.


----------



## Bassomatic (Jan 13, 2017)

I met all my claims
>I can't tell you what I wrote
>I dunno what company I own

Can the mods just drop this retard? I'm out of being polite for the day.


----------



## Florence (Jan 13, 2017)

Zorin said:


> when in actuality, being a SJW is less likely to get you laid than being a fascist these days.


Sorry to spoil your day, but no matter how much you use it your onahole isn't going to turn into Eva Braun.


----------



## Zorin (ASK ME ABOUT CHILD RAPE) (Jan 13, 2017)

Bassomatic said:


> I met all my claims
> >I can't tell you what I wrote
> >I dunno what company I own
> 
> Can the mods just drop this exceptional individual? I'm out of being polite for the day.


Dude, just quit lying already... you lost all the actual arguments and you'll just trolling me now, geez.



NotAKitty said:


> Sorry to spoil your day, but no matter how much you use it your onahole isn't going to turn into Eva Braun.


My girlfriend is of part semitic heritage actually, I'd not make a good Nazi.

But say what you want to about Hilter, no woman ever fantasized about being fucked by a guy dressed up as a SJW... lol


----------



## Bassomatic (Jan 13, 2017)

Zorin said:


> Dude, just quit lying already... you lost all the actual arguments and you'll just trolling me now, geez.


I have made no claims or arguments. I have simply asked you a question one you've been ignoring for a dozen plus times you've replied to me at this point.

If you feel trolled, the log out button  is perfect way to protect your fee fees.


----------



## Pikimon (Jan 13, 2017)

I think Zorin likes me guys


----------



## Zorin (ASK ME ABOUT CHILD RAPE) (Jan 13, 2017)

Bassomatic said:


> I have made no claims or arguments. I have simply asked you a question one you've been ignoring for a dozen plus times you've replied to me at this point.


It was already addressed and you were told what you'd have to do, so you're just lying. Plus you were the one calling for another ban like that Omnibus guy yet you're talking about 'fee fees' - seems its you who wants this site to be your safe space.


----------



## Tempest (Jan 13, 2017)

what are your thoughts on Nostalgia Chick/Lindsey Ellis


----------



## Bassomatic (Jan 13, 2017)

Zorin said:


> It was already addressed and you were told what you'd have to do, so you're just lying. Plus you were the one calling for another ban like that Omnibus guy yet you're talking about 'fee fees' - seems its you who wants this site to be your safe space.


Yea dude you literally said I'm gonna make claims and punk out on proving them.
That's not how debate works.
I made no call for a ban, quote me on it. I'll wait.


----------



## Pikimon (Jan 13, 2017)

Tempest is a wonderful person who has spent countless hours working with the homeless and mentally ill at working with their issues, and is even a known advocate of trans issues and individuals.

You sir are just a pedophile bigot who needs to calm down


----------



## Florence (Jan 13, 2017)

Is Peter Coffin's wife a realdoll?


----------



## Zach_Kun (Jan 13, 2017)

How did we go from exstitential crisises to :autism:?


----------



## Zorin (ASK ME ABOUT CHILD RAPE) (Jan 13, 2017)

Zach_Kun said:


> How did we go from exstitential crisises to :autism:?


Some pedo apologists posted here.


----------



## Bassomatic (Jan 13, 2017)

Zach_Kun said:


> How did we go from exstitential crisises to :autism:?


This is kiwi farms it always ends in autism.


----------



## Tempest (Jan 13, 2017)

tell us about why you want fascism


----------



## Zorin (ASK ME ABOUT CHILD RAPE) (Jan 13, 2017)

Tempest said:


> tell us about why you want fascism


Eh, so I could shoot trannies I suppose... I don't put that much thought into it...


----------



## Tempest (Jan 13, 2017)

why do you want to shoot transgender people?


----------



## Zorin (ASK ME ABOUT CHILD RAPE) (Jan 13, 2017)

Tempest said:


> why do you want to shoot transgender people?


Why did anyone want to shoot Ol' Yeller? Isn't it the merciful thing to do?


----------



## Maruukat (Jan 13, 2017)

Spoiler: OT



My avatar is actually a 19 year old girl.


Calm down man. There's not even enough standing proof that pizzagate exists other than circumstantial evidence.


----------



## drain (Jan 13, 2017)

Ok, @Zorin, let's get some things straight.
First, why you don't tag AnOminous if you want to accuse him? I think you would reach better results debating him directly, since you're so adamantly callling him a pedophile. 
The thread you popped him without being asked to was a thread about existential crisis. If you think that the Alefantis thread wasn't being taken seriously, why you don't try to start another? Or better, show us some solid evidence about your alegations? You know, if you have a solid accusation, maybe other people will take interest.

And calm the fucking down, son. It's only a forum on the Internet. If you're unhappy with the userbase here, you can always look for other forums or start one yourself.


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Jan 13, 2017)

Why the fuck are people wasting time posting in this retarded-ass thread.


----------



## 0xDEADBEEF (Jan 13, 2017)

Varg Did Nothing Wrong said:


> Why the fuck are people wasting time posting in this exceptional-ass thread.



Real autists like this attract kiwis like bugs to a zap lamp


----------



## drain (Jan 13, 2017)

Varg Did Nothing Wrong said:


> Why the fuck are people wasting time posting in this exceptional-ass thread.



I always ask myself this, and everytime a new sped appears, I do it again


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Jan 13, 2017)

0xDEADBEEF said:


> Real autists like this attract kiwis like bugs to a zap lamp





DrainRedRain said:


> I always ask myself this, and everytime a new sped appears, I do it again



I dunno, I read the first page and just... this isn't even funny or anything. It's just some dude either being a sped, or attempting to troll, and neither option is interesting because it's so goddamn lame.


----------



## yasscat (Jan 13, 2017)

lmao, I'm more of a business owner and author than this idiot. (something something :powerlevel

But seriously though, lol calm down. Or keep chimping out, but at least make it amusing to read.


----------



## Zorin (ASK ME ABOUT CHILD RAPE) (Jan 13, 2017)

Eh, feel free close this stupid thread because I'm not posting in here anymore.

Fact is I tried to mention a news story about a man named Alefantis being _investigated by the FBI as of 3 days ago_. Some of the mods are apparently censoring anything about Alefantis sitewide because he's subject of a "Pizzagate" conspiracy on Reddit involving Satan, Illuminati, Hillary, something.

Fact is the FBI suspects he may be involved in_ something_, even if not all of the crazy stuff mentioned on Reddit, so this should be a legitimate current event, but apparently anything related to it is banned sitewide as 'conspiracy theory' or whatever, which is stupid.

Since a sex abuse allegation is not in the same ballpark as "Illuminati satanists" or whatever some idiots believe on the internet

https://www.intellihub.com/claim-fb...james-alefantis-over-pizzagate-death-threats/


----------



## Zach_Kun (Jan 13, 2017)

no one cares


----------



## Locksnap (Jan 13, 2017)

Zorin said:


> Eh, feel free close this stupid thread because I'm not posting in here anymore.
> 
> Fact is I tried to mention a news story about a man named Alefantis being _investigated by the FBI as of 3 days ago_. Some of the mods are apparently censoring anything about Alefantis sitewide because he's subject of a "Pizzagate" conspiracy on Reddit involving Satan, Illuminati, Hillary, something.
> 
> ...


This is not a site for discussing news or conspiracy theories. Your complaints about censorship ride on there being some kind of rule protecting your discussion, but there isn't. You are a sped you have been threadbanned, mocked and 'censored' for being a sped.


----------



## Zorin (ASK ME ABOUT CHILD RAPE) (Jan 13, 2017)

Locksnap said:


> This is not a site for discussing news or conspiracy theories. Your complaints about censorship ride on there being some kind of rule protecting your discussion, but there isn't. You are a sped you have been threadbanned, mocked and 'censored' for being a sped.


Nope, I said several times the stuff about Illuminati and 'tin foil hat' type stuff was bullshit.

Fact is the guy Alefantis himself is still being investigated as of this week by the FBI for possibly abusing kids, so even if the crazy 'conspiracy' stuff from reddit you falsely accuse me of posting is fake, the guy still may be a kiddie diddler, 

so why is that not allowed here if some guy on Tumblr who you think 'might' be a pedo is allowed?


----------



## Tempest (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## Zorin (ASK ME ABOUT CHILD RAPE) (Jan 13, 2017)

Only content I posted was the full Wikileaks emails, and Alefantis social media postings.

I never posted any crap about Hillary, the Illuminat, Alex Jones, blah blah blah, that was some other guy who was banned here who I was falsely accused of being a sock of...

So why are the Wikileaks emails not allowed a thread?


----------



## meatslab (Jan 13, 2017)

I talked to Alefantis irl and he said everything was cool.


----------



## Locksnap (Jan 13, 2017)

Zorin said:


> Nope, I said several times the stuff about Illuminati and 'tin foil hat' type stuff was bullshit.
> 
> Fact is the guy Alefantis himself is still being investigated as of this week by the FBI for possibly abusing kids, so even if the crazy 'conspiracy' stuff from reddit you falsely accuse me of posting is fake, the guy still may be a kiddie diddler,
> 
> so why is that not allowed here if some guy on Tumblr who you think 'might' be a pedo is allowed?


Because presumably whoever the fuck you're talking about from Tumblr is a lolcow, which is to say they're _fucking funny._ Now, we have a lot of shit threads about unfunny people but the purpose of the site remains unchanged. If you think Alefantis is funny, then make a thread about him. Any details like him being the subject of an FBI investigation or a paedo are only relevant if theres comedic value there.


----------



## Zorin (ASK ME ABOUT CHILD RAPE) (Jan 13, 2017)

whatever you win for now.

Fact is I took another user's advice and left the Pizzagate thread, and created a thread in the news forum which only included a video showing all of the Alefantis emails and social media postings so people could see for themselves along with the news article about the FBI investigation this week. And a mod (Fragg I think) I think locked that thread too because he said I was a sock of another guy and said it was a 'conspiracy theory', even though all I posted was the news and the Wikileaks...


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Jan 13, 2017)

Zorin said:


> Nope, I said several times the stuff about Illuminati and 'tin foil hat' type stuff was bullshit.
> 
> Fact is the guy Alefantis himself is still being investigated as of this week by the FBI for possibly abusing kids, so even if the crazy 'conspiracy' stuff from reddit you falsely accuse me of posting is fake, the guy still may be a kiddie diddler,
> 
> so why is that not allowed here if some guy on Tumblr who you think 'might' be a pedo is allowed?



Start your threads in the right area and write a decently compelling OP.

We are mostly here to be snarky cunts and laugh at people and their misfortune.

Maybe you should dump this shitty account that's been ruined by your spergery and start a new one, and lurk moar next time.


----------



## Tranhuviya (Jan 13, 2017)

@Zorin

Why did you commit libel and call a respected lawyer a pedophile?


----------



## JSGOTI (Jan 13, 2017)

Zorin said:


> so why is that not allowed here if some guy on Tumblr who you think 'might' be a pedo is allowed?


I can't speak for much on that answer, but possibly because Shmorky is capable of generating content and has YEARS worth of content to comb over and laugh at.
It's all around more... entertaining content, I guess? Even if the thread is full of autism.

A news article that hasn't really gone 'mainstream' is neat and all, but just as the splash at the bottom of the forums say...

"Kiwi Farms is about eccentrics on the Internet. These people are commonly referred to as Lolcows and are fascinating for reasons distinct to each spectator. We document the phenomenon, with every member bringing different perspectives and opinions to discussion."

So keeping that in mind, your content is in no way invalid, but on the same note, it's not something that is 'eccentric' aside from it leading to mostly conspiracy theory sites and suchnot at the moment. Which, for me, the only thing I enjoy from that is just how insane some of those people are at times. Shmorky is a confirmed eccentric and with each passing day, more retarded content shows up about him and his past.

Discussing some freak who may, or may not, have an interest in fucking children, without more content past 'the fbi is investigating them', it just doesn't make for an entertaining or enjoyable thread. Now, there's likely a few people on this site who would enjoy digging into that further, but it's a very... niche thing.

Shmorky covers the following topics...

Shitty artist (In a way) (No pun intended)
Diaper fetish
ageplay/pedo fetish

incest fetish
trans
cloverkin
furry/otherkin
scat/urine fetish
meth head
POPULAR ARTIST
All of which is a mix of horrifying and hilarious things that leads to a THRIVING thread of shitposting and laughing(in horror or legitimately) at all of the stupid things that have been recorded.


----------



## Zorin (ASK ME ABOUT CHILD RAPE) (Jan 13, 2017)

Eh I apologize to Ominus and the guys I said were pedophiles, I was trying to bait them back since they kept derailing my posts and saying I was this banned brando guy even when I was trying to mention the sex scandal allegations and FBI investigation, minus all of the 'conspiracy' stuff they were falsely saying I believed.


----------



## Zach_Kun (Jan 13, 2017)

Zorin said:


> Eh I apologize to Ominus and the guys I said were pedophiles, I was trying to bait them back since they kept derailing my posts and saying I was this banned brando guy even when I was trying to mention the sex scandal allegations and FBI investigation, minus all of the 'conspiracy' stuff they were falsely saying I believed.


"I was just pretending to be retarded"


----------



## Zorin (ASK ME ABOUT CHILD RAPE) (Jan 13, 2017)

No for real I apologize


----------



## drain (Jan 13, 2017)

JSGOTI said:


> Discussing some freak who may, or may not, have an interest in fucking children, without more content past 'the fbi is investigating them', it just doesn't make for an entertaining or enjoyable thread. Now, there's likely a few people on this site who would enjoy digging into that further, but it's a very... niche thing.



Indeed.
Here at the Farms, we discuss people who are confirmed weirdos. And we just dig more dirt on them.
The "maybe he is a pedo, maybe he isn't" isn't really a thing that attract many users here. Personally, I don't give a fuck about proving if someone is guilt or not, I only want to discover more dirt on the already guilt.


----------



## Florence (Jan 13, 2017)

If you had the slightest amount of common sense, you would have realised that your plan was utterly fucking retarded, yet you still went through with it. You deserve to be mocked.


----------



## yasscat (Jan 13, 2017)

NotAKitty said:


> If you had the slightest amount of common sense, you would have realised that you are utterly fucking exceptional, yet you still went through with it.


ftfy


----------



## Vitriol (Jan 13, 2017)

This is why new users should always lurk and run their first op by staff before posting.


----------



## José Mourinho (Jan 14, 2017)

I'm literally eating a pizza right now btw. 



Zorin said:


> the guy still may be a kiddie diddler


 So he may not be a pedo as well?

Also, protip: Just because other politicians/famous people are involved in pedo scandals doesn't mean that Hillary certainly has to be involved. Even Sargon of Akkad says there's no strong evidence about PizzaGate.


----------



## Zorin (ASK ME ABOUT CHILD RAPE) (Jan 14, 2017)

Alan Pardew said:


> I'm literally eating a pizza right now btw.
> 
> 
> So he may not be a pedo as well?
> ...


Stopped reading there. I never mentioned HIllary at all, just Alefantis. I would be surpised if HIllary herself was involved, just as I'd be suprised if the Pope was actually diddling little boys.

It's pretty clear you don't keep up with the news and have no clue about the credible allegations against Alefantis, and are just repeating what you heard some Reddit kook or that Brando guy saying, so if you have no interest in the FBI investigation, please stop commenting, thanks.

---

I'll say it again. Regardless of the kooks mentioning "Illuminati Satanists conspiracies involving HIllary and the NWO lizard aliens" or whatever - the Wikileaks emails and Alefantis' social media did reveal that Alefantis was saying and posting some legitimately creepy things regarding children, whether he's actually a kiddie diddler, or just a weirdo who was talking about it on the net, I'm not totally sure - but reading the emails and social media postings from him would have given people a legitimate reason to be suspicious of the guy.


----------



## Cthulu (Jan 14, 2017)

Zorin said:


> It's pretty clear you don't keep up with the news and have no clue about the credible allegations against Alefantis, and are just repeating what you heard some Reddit kook or that Brando guy saying, so if you have no interest in the FBI investigation, please stop commenting, thanks.


lmao No. He doesn't care.


----------



## Zorin (ASK ME ABOUT CHILD RAPE) (Jan 14, 2017)

Cthulhu said:


> lmao No. He doesn't care.


Well if he doesn't care then he sure talks a lot about it.

Fact is it's pretty clear he's only watch the Fox News or TYT skit on it, and read some crazy Reddit posters who believed that Hillary was sacrificing children to molech or something when the actual allegations against Alefantis didn't involve any of that.

If anyone's interested in just seeing the full Wikileaks dump, and Alefantis' posts on FB an Instagram, this documentary here contains all of them; says nothing about "Hillary, Illuminati, Satanists, demonic pizza" or any of that garbage - just what was found in WikiLeaks and social media that triggered suspicions about the guy.


----------



## Cthulu (Jan 14, 2017)

Zorin said:


> Well if he doesn't care then he sure talks a lot about it.
> 
> Fact is it's pretty clear he's only watch the Fox News or TYT skit on it, and read some crazy Reddit posters who believed that Hillary was sacrificing children to molech or something when the actual allegations against Alefantis didn't involve any of that.


lol calm down


----------



## mal6 (Jan 14, 2017)

Zorin said:


> Stopped reading there. I never mentioned HIllary at all, just Alefantis. I would be surpised if HIllary herself was involved, just as I'd be suprised if the Pope was actually diddling little boys.
> 
> It's pretty clear you don't keep up with the news and have no clue about the credible allegations against Alefantis, and are just repeating what you heard some Reddit kook or that Brando guy saying, so if you have no interest in the FBI investigation, please stop commenting, thanks.



Stop projecting your faults on others.  You are the one making stuff up to jump to you're predetermined conclusions.  The article from the sketchy ass site you linked to "prove" Alefantis is being investigated again doesn't even say it's about pedo charges.  He is being investigated because of death threats against the pizzagate loons.  So some guy gets accused of running a pedo ring out of a basement that doesn't exist in his business and it escalates to the point that a white knight goes super spergy and attempts to power up with a gun at his place of work.  This draws so much attention to pizza gate that every real published journalist with a sanity level above Alex Jones looks into this.  They all laugh at the stupidity.  And this causes the nutjobs to double down on the conspiracy and how deep it goes.  And then apparently after continued harassment he threatened one of them and they went crying to the feds and now they are hoping that somehow that will cause them to open up his secret kids dungeon and unravel the whole conspiracy.  Good luck with that but don't be blaming the rest of us for thinking that isn't enough to run around accusing someone of such a heinous crime.


----------



## Zorin (ASK ME ABOUT CHILD RAPE) (Jan 14, 2017)

mal6 said:


> Stop projecting your faults on others.  You are the one making stuff up to jump to you're predetermined conclusions.


Making what up?



> The article from the sketchy ass site you linked to "prove" Alefantis is being investigated again doesn't even say it's about pedo charges.  He is being investigated because of death threats against the pizzagate loons.


No, he was being investigated for threatening a Youtuber named David Seamam. Stop lying.



> So some guy gets accused of running a pedo *ring out of a basement that doesn't exist in his business *


Yawn... this has already been debunked. The accusations weren't that he was running it 'out of his basement', just that he was involved in it, and that he actual 'location' may be somewhere else.

Again stop just repeating whatever you watched on a Fox interview from months ago as fact and embarrassing yourself.



> and it escalates to the point that a white knight goes super spergy and attempts to power up with a gun at his place of work.  This draws so much attention to pizza gate that every real published journalist with a sanity level above Alex Jones looks into this.  They all laugh at the stupidity.


Name one kid. No one has looked into it yet, the FBI investigation began 3 days ago.

Alex Jones also works for Bain Capital's IHeartMedia, so he's just an infotainer who doesn't believe anything he says anyway, I'm suprised you didn't even know that kid.



> And this causes the nutjobs to double down on the conspiracy and how deep it goes.  And then apparently after continued harassment he threatened one of them and they went crying to the feds and now they are hoping that somehow that will cause them to open up his secret kids dungeon and unravel the whole conspiracy.  Good luck with that but don't be blaming the rest of us for thinking that isn't enough to run around accusing someone of such a heinous crime.



The fact that you believe in a "secret kids dungeon" and think that was part of the allegations shows how much of an ignorant fool you are and how you don't keep up with the news kid.

I'm gonna assume you're either just trolling, or that you're a party hack who believed the rape allegations against Trump and Epstein the first time you heard them on Twitter yet go out of your way to defend any suspicions about Alefantis to the point of intentionally lying.

I posted the full Wikileaks and social media postings above, you're free to watch them and tell me what you think of them - and no there's nothing about him "running a Satanic cult out of a basement and sacrificing kids to Hillary" anywhere in that.


----------



## drain (Jan 14, 2017)

@Zorin for the love of fuck, what's so hard to understand that your little "investigation" isn't going anywhere because _we don't fucking care?
How hard _is for you to put your fingers on your keyboard and type "Alefantis forum" or "Alefantis is a pedo" or something like that and put your toughts on those places? KF doesn't care about it, go to a place that care like this one
http://archonmatrix.com/community/m...l-room-located-investigators-life-threatened/
(I only typed Alefantis is a pedo and this site popped up, its not so hard)


----------



## Cthulu (Jan 14, 2017)

DrainRedRain said:


> @Zorin for the love of fuck, what's so hard to understand that your little "investigation" isn't going anywhere because _we don't fucking care?
> How hard _is for you to put your fingers on your keyboard and type "Alefantis forum" or "Alefantis is a pedo" or something like that and put your toughts on those places? KF doesn't care about it, go to a place that care like this one
> http://archonmatrix.com/community/m...l-room-located-investigators-life-threatened/
> (I only typed Alefantis is a pedo and this site popped up, its not so hard)


Apparently he got lost on his way to /pol and the wrong turn brought us his autism.


----------



## Zorin (ASK ME ABOUT CHILD RAPE) (Jan 14, 2017)

DrainRedRain said:


> @Zorin for the love of fuck, what's so hard to understand that your little "investigation" isn't going anywhere because _we don't fucking care?
> How hard _is for you to put your fingers on your keyboard and type "Alefantis forum" or "Alefantis is a pedo" or something like that and put your toughts on those places? KF doesn't care about it, go to a place that care like this one
> http://archonmatrix.com/community/m...l-room-located-investigators-life-threatened/
> (I only typed Alefantis is a pedo and this site popped up, its not so hard)



If you don't care you won't intentionally be lying and saying the claims are "he was running it out of a basement", or that "Hillary was eating kids because Alex Jones said so".

But hey if you guys care about some weirdo on Tumblr, why don't you care enough to just read the Wikileaks emails and make your own conclusion?

It's a fact the guy was saying weird things about kids in emails and on his social media, regardless of what else is true.


----------



## Cthulu (Jan 14, 2017)

Zorin said:


> If you don't care you won't intentionally be lying and saying the claims are "he was running it out of a basement", or that "Hillary was eating kids because Alex Jones said so".
> 
> But hey if you guys care about some weirdo on Tumblr, why don't you care enough to just read the Wikileaks emails and make your own conclusion?


I think you missed the whole point of this website.  We are here to laugh at tards on the interwebs.


----------



## Zorin (ASK ME ABOUT CHILD RAPE) (Jan 14, 2017)

Cthulhu said:


> I think you missed the whole point of this website.  We are here to laugh at tards on the interwebs.


No crap. My opinion is that Alefantis is a tard worth laughing at based on what he posted in his emails and social media about kids.

Even if the other conspiracy stuff is false.


----------



## Cthulu (Jan 14, 2017)

Zorin said:


> No crap. My opinion is that Alefantis is a tard worth laughing at based on what he posted in his emails and social media about kids.
> 
> Even if the other conspiracy stuff is false.


and my opinion is you're a tard to laugh at


----------



## drain (Jan 14, 2017)

Zorin said:


> If you don't care_* you won't intentionally be lying*_ and saying the claims are "he was running it out of a basement", or that "Hillary was eating kids because Alex Jones said so".



Nobody is intentionally lying, you know why? _Because nobody fucking cares_, you would have to care to make up excuses for something.
Btw, I'm more interested in your published articles. I really like reading about scientific/research subjects, what's its about? Or maybe, you were intentionally lying about it to try to appear more credible?


----------



## Zorin (ASK ME ABOUT CHILD RAPE) (Jan 14, 2017)

DrainRedRain said:


> Nobody is intentionally lying, you know why? _Because nobody fucking cares_, you would have to care to make up excuses for something.


If you don't care then that's hypocricsy, since if it was a random guy on Tumblr posting weird stuff about kids he'd be worthy of a thread, but because it's a "famous guy" you don't care. Why is that?


----------



## Cthulu (Jan 14, 2017)

Zorin said:


> If you don't care then that's hypocricsy, since if it was a random guy on Tumblr posting weird stuff about kids he'd be worthy of a thread, but because it's a "famous guy" you don't care. Why is that?


----------



## drain (Jan 14, 2017)

Zorin said:


> If you don't care then that's hypocricsy, since if it was a random guy on Tumblr posting weird stuff about kids he'd be worthy of a thread, but because it's a "famous guy" you don't care. Why is that?



lol, I don't even care about Tumblr. If some r.etard on Tumblr were making weird remarks about kids, I would only pay attention to him if some solid evidence of him being a pedo existed. If the dude is being weird for the sake of attention, like the majority of Tumblr, I wouldn't give two fucks about it, honestly.


----------



## Zorin (ASK ME ABOUT CHILD RAPE) (Jan 14, 2017)

It's a fact that Alefantis was posting weird stuff like this on social media and email - that much I will say. So tell me why this isn't worthy?

Whether he's 'mastermining an "Illumanti Satanist pizza molestation ring with Hillary Clinton from his basement" or not... I don't give a crap.



DrainRedRain said:


> ../


----------



## Cthulu (Jan 14, 2017)

@Zorin Show me on the doll where the bad man Alefantis touched you


----------



## drain (Jan 14, 2017)

@Zorin I'm seriously starting to think you're a pedo in deep denial. You know the type, the one who see pedophilia everywhere. Are you so depraved that if a man say that he love kids, you start to fantasize about him diddling some kids?


----------



## Zorin (ASK ME ABOUT CHILD RAPE) (Jan 14, 2017)

DrainRedRain said:


> @Zorin I'm seriously starting to think you're a pedo in deep denial. You know the type, the one who see pedophilia everywhere. Are you so depraved that if a man say that he love kids, you start to fantasize about him diddling some kids?


Trololol


----------



## Cthulu (Jan 14, 2017)

DrainRedRain said:


> @Zorin I'm seriously starting to think you're a pedo in deep denial. You know the type, the one who see pedophilia everywhere. Are you so depraved that if a man say that he love kids, you start to fantasize about him diddling some kids?





Zorin said:


> Trololol



I think you got a bingo @DrainRedRain


----------



## drain (Jan 14, 2017)

Zorin said:


> Trololol



Ok, now lets talk about your published works.

I WANT TO KNOW ABOUT YOUR PUBLISHED WORKS! OR ARE YOU A LIAR?


----------



## Zorin (ASK ME ABOUT CHILD RAPE) (Jan 14, 2017)

Eh, they're weird but I can understand it.

Basically from an evolutionary psychological perspective, subconscious physical attraction in females has a lot to do with whether or not she can perceive a man as being capable of defending himself and her. In men the factor is more along the lines of 'fertility'; e.x. more looks oriented due to it being associated with good health for raising offspring.

So while a serial killer might be 'evil', from a pure evolutionary instinct perspective a woman in hunter-gatherer times would still be safer with an evil man who could still hunt and fight and defend her and her offspring from attacking tribes, than with a limp-wristed SJW type who's afraid of his own shadow.

---

Plus the "fake nice guys" who talk about 'serial killer groupies' and think they can't get a date because they're "too nice" are always great lolcows. And most of them are probably the same type of guy's who'd sleep with Casey Anthony over... Betty White just because they think Casey Anthony is "hot" anyway, so the whole thing just screams "incel".


----------



## Florence (Jan 14, 2017)

Zorin said:


> the whole thing just screams "incel".


Much like your posting habits.


----------



## Zorin (ASK ME ABOUT CHILD RAPE) (Jan 14, 2017)

NotAKitty said:


> Much like your posting habits.


My exes would be surprised to hear that.

I just perused the thread and saw a few posts that had hints of 'white knightery' so I just wanted to set the record straight.



Hypodermic Johnny said:


> I will never understand the attraction to Ramirez. Murder-induced fanlust aside; he was a drug addict and missing like a good majority of his teeth. That shit ain't pretty. And Ted Bundy went crying and screaming to the chair like a cowardly pissbaby; not exactly the Tony Perkins-esque picture of seductive crazy most of his fans like to picture him as.
> 
> And yet they both had and even married groupies of theirs. Go figure.


Same reason more poor bastards fantasize about making love to Kim Kardashian or Amy Schumer than Betty White or Mother Teresa.

Because physical attraction isn't "logical"... it's bio-logical.

If physical attraction was logical rather than instinctive, then no one would ever have sex unless they wanted a kid.


----------



## Vitriol (Jan 14, 2017)

P


Zorin said:


> My exes would be surprised to hear that.
> 
> I just perused the thread and saw a few posts that had hints of 'white knightery' so I just wanted to set the record straight.
> 
> ...


please do not double post. 

I strongly advise you lurk more before posting- your kiwi debut has been something of a disaster.


----------



## Zorin (ASK ME ABOUT CHILD RAPE) (Jan 14, 2017)

So yes, while I would say actually having a relationship with a serial killer would be 'stupid', I can understand why a woman would be more attracted to one than say, a Brony or SJW... there's a saying that "women want a man who is either feared or revered".

Same as I can understand why a guy would rather try to get laid with a blonde Bimbo at a bar than a 40 year old nun, even if she's a hot mess who no one in their right mind would actually date, and the nun is a "nicer person".



Vitriol said:


> P
> 
> please do not double post.
> 
> I strongly advise you lurk more before posting- your kiwi debut has been something of a disaster.


Well part of that was because I was falsely accused of being a sock of some 'Brando' guy and promoting of conspiracies about Hillary being involved in sex trafficking, even though that was not true.


----------



## Florence (Jan 14, 2017)

Zorin said:


> So yes, while I would say actually having a relationship with a serial killer would be 'stupid', I can understand why a woman would be more attracted to one than say, a Brony or SJW... there's a saying that "women want a man who is either feared or revered".
> 
> Same as I can understand why a guy would rather try to get laid with a blonde Bimbo at a bar than a 40 year old nun, even if she's a hot mess who no one in their right mind would actually date, and the nun is a "nicer person".
> 
> ...


----------



## Zorin (ASK ME ABOUT CHILD RAPE) (Jan 14, 2017)

NotAKitty said:


> View attachment 175344


Don't follow that, he looks more like the type of SJW or hipster who women would generally find repulsive.

I personally think it'd be better for the gene pool from a purely evolutionary perspective if more women dating limp-wristed men had affairs with gangsters and killers; their children would probably have better fitness.

For what it's worth though, musicians get the most ass of any 'male demographic'.


----------



## Florence (Jan 14, 2017)

Zorin said:


> Don't follow that, he looks more like the type of SJW or hipster who women would generally find repulsive.
> 
> I personally think it'd be better for the gene pool from a purely evolutionary perspective if more women dating limp-wristed men had affairs with gangsters and killers; their children would probably have better fitness.
> 
> For what it's worth though, musicians get the most ass of any 'male demographic'.


----------



## Zorin (ASK ME ABOUT CHILD RAPE) (Jan 14, 2017)

NotAKitty said:


> View attachment 175345


Say what you want to about Hitler, but no woman ever fantasized about being fucked by a guy dressed up as a SJW.

If anything women being attracted to killers is just a sign of how feminized the modern male has become in comparison, particularly those of the SJW variety.


----------



## Cthulu (Jan 14, 2017)

Zorin said:


> Say what you want to about Hitler, but no woman ever fantasized about being fucked by a guy dressed up as a SJW


lmao


----------



## drain (Jan 14, 2017)

Zorin said:


> Basically from an evolutionary psychological perspective, female attraction has a lot to do with whether or not she can perceive a man as being capable of defending himself and her.
> 
> So while a serial killer might be 'evil', from a pure evolutionary perspective a woman in hunter-gatherer times would still be safer with an evil man who could still hunt and fight and defend her and her offspring from attacking tribes, than with a limp-wristed SJW type who's afraid of his own shadow.



lmao Feeeeeemaleeees, right?
Stop trying to debate what women prefer, you aren't even one, dipshit. And newsflash, we aren't on the hunter-gatherer times anymore.

Back on topic, I was lurking Deviantart in the Serial Killer tags and one thing caught my attention: the amount of yaoi that some fangirls produce. 
I read a journal were a girl was swooning all over Ted Bundy and suddenly, she drew Ted Bundy and Jeffrey Dahmer kissing. 
There's another girl on Tumblr that swear that the Columbine guys visit her on her dreams and that they say to her that they love her and everything will be okay, she seemed pretty much convinced, like, 100% convinced that the dreams were a legit thing. It got me thinking how many of these girls actually suffer from schizophrenia or some other serious mental illness.


----------



## Cthulu (Jan 14, 2017)

Well your right back where we started..lol


----------



## Zorin (ASK ME ABOUT CHILD RAPE) (Jan 14, 2017)

DrainRedRain said:


> lmao Feeeeeemaleeees, right?
> Stop trying to debate what women prefer, you aren't even one, dipshit. And newsflash, we aren't on the hunter-gatherer times anymore.


I don't have to be a woman, and you obviously don't understand human biology, read a book such as the Moral Animal by Robert Wright and get back to me, human's biology is still wired like that of a hunter-gatherer, because evolutionary biology doesn't just disappear because we now live in cities; just like how putting a lion in a zoo cage doesn't change its instincts.

And no, whatever you may have read on Tumblr... gender and sexuality is not a social construct.



> Back on topic, I was lurking Deviantart in the Serial Killer tags and one thing caught my attention: the amount of yaoi that some fangirls produce.
> I read a journal were a girl was swooning all over Ted Bundy and suddenly, she drew Ted Bundy and Jeffrey Dahmer kissing.
> There's another girl on Tumblr that swear that the Columbine guys visit her on her dreams and that they say to her that they love her and everything will be okay, she seemed pretty much convinced, like, 100% convinced that the dreams were a legit thing. It got me thinking how many of these girls actually suffer from schizophrenia or some other serious mental illness.


I agree that they're psychos, but in that thread I saw a lot of the typical white-knight posts along the lines of "I can't get a GF because I'm toooo nice!"

So I was just explaining why some women are attracted to violent men and how this relates to evolutionary instincts.


----------



## Cthulu (Jan 14, 2017)

Zorin said:


> So I was just explaining why some women are attracted to violent men and how this relates to evolutionary instincts.


@Marjan Šiklić


----------



## Florence (Jan 14, 2017)

Jesus H. Christ...


Zorin said:


> I don't have to be a woman, and you obviously don't understand human biology, read a book such as the Moral Animal by Robert Wright and get back to me, human's biology is still wired like that of a hunter-gatherer, because evolutionary biology doesn't just disappear because we now live in cities; just like how putting a lion in a zoo cage doesn't change its instincts.
> 
> And no, whatever you may have read on Tumblr... gender and sexuality is not a social construct.
> 
> ...


Yup, definitely an incel.


----------



## drain (Jan 14, 2017)

Zorin said:


> I don't have to be a woman, and you obviously don't understand human biology, read a book such as the Moral Animal by Robert Wright and get back to me, human's biology is still wired like that of a hunter-gatherer, because evolutionary biology doesn't just disappear because we now live in cities; just like how putting a lion in a zoo cage doesn't change its instincts.
> 
> And no, whatever you may have read on Tumblr... gender and sexuality is not a social construct.



lmao dude, you don't even know what I do, and you're trying to make me read books on biology?
Remove your thick head of your own ass, and take a look around you. Leaving your room is good sometimes, you know...

Protip: trying to live your life and constructing your opinions based on biology books are autistic and r.etarded as fuck. You need a helthy dose of real life.


----------



## Zorin (ASK ME ABOUT CHILD RAPE) (Jan 14, 2017)

NotAKitty said:


> Jesus H. Christ...
> Yup, definitely an incel.


Hey sorry if you don't like the truth, it's part of established psychology and contradicts the 'gender is a social construct' rubbish I take it you believe based on your posts above.

Only way I could be 'involuntarily celebrate' is if I was marooned on a desert island, just so you know kitty


----------



## Zorin (ASK ME ABOUT CHILD RAPE) (Jan 14, 2017)

DrainRedRain said:


> lmao dude, you don't even know what I do, and you're trying to make me read books on biology?
> Remove your thick head of your own ass, and take a look around you. Leaving your room is good sometimes, you know...


Don't comment on it if you don't understand it.



> Protip: trying to live your life and constructing your opinions based on biology books are autistic and r.etarded as fuck. You need a helthy dose of real life.


I just enjoy psychology and biology books that back up what I see in real life... such as how there seem to be far more SJWs who are incels than... military veterans for example, human nature is quite fascinating to learn about, you should try it sometime instead of 'learning about it' from Reddit or memes instead of actual literature and experience.


----------



## Cthulu (Jan 14, 2017)

DrainRedRain said:


> You need a helthy dose of real life


or bleach


----------



## TowinKarz (Jan 14, 2017)

Except the vast majority of women seem to be able to override this supposedly irresistible biological urge to fuck the alpha male...

If they couldn't, single women would be lined up outside prisons waiting for Parole Day to roll around, by a noticeable margin.

That's why these people are, and should be, mocked at best and scorned at worst, they represent a failure to employ the "WTF am I doing?!" filter that the rest of society has that puts a pretty hard cap on any "but it's in my genes to do it!" behavior. 

Otherwise, I could just take that burger out of your hands while growling at you and say "Hey, I'm a guy, it's in my nature to compete with other males for resources, and if he can't stop me, nature says he loses" 

Unless you are mentally ill you can resist your biological urges with minimal effort, the "Females want bad boys" is a flimsy excuse for this behavior, and not much of an explanation. 

I think it's a mix of genuine mental problems, "notice my edginess!" self-aggrandizing  and sexual fantasy.


----------



## drain (Jan 14, 2017)

Zorin said:


> Don't comment on it if you don't understand it.
> 
> 
> I just enjoy psychology and biology books that back up what I see in real life.



Ok, I don't even know why I'm debating you. You're either a troll or as dense as a rock. 
Have fun being a loser.


----------



## Zorin (ASK ME ABOUT CHILD RAPE) (Jan 14, 2017)

DrainRedRain said:


> Ok, I don't even know why I'm debating you. You're either a troll or as dense as a rock.


I don't know why you're debating me either since you admit you don't care about the facts yet still want to  argue them a la the typical SJW.



> Have fun being a loser.


I don't find that quite as fun as you apparently do. I tend to find victory more fun myself.


----------



## Cthulu (Jan 14, 2017)

Zorin said:


> Don't comment on it if you don't understand it.



lol calm down



DrainRedRain said:


> Ok, I don't even know why I'm debating you. You're either a troll or as dense as a rock.
> Have fun being a loser.



I hope you were being ironic. You weren't seriously trying to debate a lolcow.


----------



## Zorin (ASK ME ABOUT CHILD RAPE) (Jan 14, 2017)

Cthulhu said:


> I hope you were being ironic. You weren't seriously trying to debate a lolcow.


More like I was trying to debate a twit who seems to be on the 'gender is a social construct' bandwagon.

Regardless the thread this stemmed from was full of white knighting, I just posted some information explaining to any dudes there who actually need to learn on the internet "why women don't like nice guys", and apparently they get offended when they hear the facts... sucks to be them.


----------



## Cthulu (Jan 14, 2017)

Zorin said:


> More like I was trying to debate a twit who seems to be on the 'gender is a social construct' bandwagon.


In your asshurt you did that wrong

Edit: nice edit faggot


----------



## Florence (Jan 14, 2017)

Zorin said:


> Don't comment on it if you don't understand it.
> 
> 
> I just enjoy psychology and biology books that back up what I see in real life... such as how there seem to be far more SJWs who are incels than... military veterans for example, human nature is quite fascinating to learn about, you should try it sometime instead of 'learning about it' from Reddit or memes instead of actual literature and experience.


https://sonichu.com/cwcki/So_Need_a_Cute_Girl


----------



## drain (Jan 14, 2017)

Cthulhu said:


> You weren't seriously trying to debate a lolcow.



There's no way in hell I woul seriously debate him. I only like to rile people up sometimes...

By the way, he is a published author, and I can't stand a chance against him.


----------



## Zorin (ASK ME ABOUT CHILD RAPE) (Jan 14, 2017)

NotAKitty said:


> https://sonichu.com/cwcki/So_Need_a_Cute_Girl


Sorry that's you, I've been with about 17 or so partners in the last 3-4 years so I have no worries when it comes to the ladies.

I'm also not sweet and sensitive at all, so that probably helps.

But go ahead and say more about how "nice" you are if it means so much to you.


----------



## Cthulu (Jan 14, 2017)

Zorin said:


> More like I was trying to debate a twit who seems to be on the 'gender is a social construct' bandwagon.
> 
> Regardless the thread this stemmed from was full of white knighting, I just posted some information explaining to any dudes there who actually need to learn on the internet "why women don't like nice guys", and apparently they get offended when they hear the facts... sucks to be them.


I love it when you talk dirty to me


----------



## Florence (Jan 14, 2017)

Zorin said:


> I'm also not sweet and sensitive at all, so that probably helps.


----------



## Zorin (ASK ME ABOUT CHILD RAPE) (Jan 14, 2017)

NotAKitty said:


> View attachment 175347


No I think you just one one idiotic personality, and you or whoever it was is probably just dumb hipster who thinks he can't get laid because he's a 'nice guy' and that's why he got so pissed off about what I said.

But go ahead and fantasize about your anime avatar girlfriend and pretend you can't get laid because you're "too nice" like other twits in that thread were doing.


----------



## Cthulu (Jan 14, 2017)

Zorin said:


> No I think you just one one idiotic personality.
> 
> But go ahead and fantasize about your anime girl avatar and pretend you can't get laid because you're "too nice" like other twits in that thread were doing.


Yell at me daddy!


----------



## Zorin (ASK ME ABOUT CHILD RAPE) (Jan 14, 2017)

Cthulhu said:


> Yell at me daddy!


Why are you even here since you can't even communicate in more than 3 word spam and just murk up discussions about decent topics?


----------



## Cthulu (Jan 14, 2017)

Zorin said:


> Why are you even here since you can't even communicate in more than 3 word spam and just murk up discussions about decent topics?


no u


----------



## Florence (Jan 14, 2017)

Zorin said:


> But go ahead and fantasize about your anime girl avatar.




 
Retarded, an incel, _and _blind? Damn, no wonder you're pissed.


----------



## Zorin (ASK ME ABOUT CHILD RAPE) (Jan 14, 2017)

Well sorry, I just think it's funny when a bunch of guys with anime avatar girlfriends and who get angry when I explain gender isn't a social construct think they can lecture me about those things, lol



NotAKitty said:


> View attachment 175350
> exceptional, an incel, _and _blind? Damn, no wonder you're pissed.


Only one who's an incel is you, twit. And given how effiminate most men in anime look it's hard to tell. You're just pissed because I debunked your stupid 'gender is a social construct' argument.

So forgive me, go fantasize about your anime avatar boyfriend. Dumb kid.


----------



## Cthulu (Jan 14, 2017)

NotAKitty said:


> Damn, no wonder you're pissed


I wonder when he'll an hero out of loneliness and depression?


----------



## Florence (Jan 14, 2017)

Cthulhu said:


> I wonder when he'll an hero out of loneliness and depression?


Hopefully soon.
@Zorin do a flip faggot.


----------



## Zorin (ASK ME ABOUT CHILD RAPE) (Jan 14, 2017)

NotAKitty said:


> Hopefully soon.
> @Zorin do a flip faggot.


I love being called a faggot by someone with a faggot avi. That's rich.

You're just jelly because women like me better than you - so you're an involuntary faggot.


----------



## Florence (Jan 14, 2017)

Zorin said:


> I love being called a faggot by someone with a faggot avi. That's rich.
> 
> You're just jelly because women like me better than you - so you're an involuntary faggot.


Where did the bad Archer touch you?


----------



## Cthulu (Jan 14, 2017)

Zorin said:


> I love being called a faggot by someone with a faggot avi. That's rich.
> 
> You're just jelly because women like me better than you.


----------



## Zorin (ASK ME ABOUT CHILD RAPE) (Jan 14, 2017)

New term - involuntary faggot (infag). Guys like NotAKitty who become faggots not due to choice, but due to finding it the only way they can get laid.


----------



## Florence (Jan 14, 2017)

Zorin said:


> New term - involuntary faggot (infag). Guys like NotAKitty who become faggots not due to choice, but due to finding it the only way they can get laid.


----------



## Cthulu (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## Zorin (ASK ME ABOUT CHILD RAPE) (Jan 14, 2017)

Oh I'm done, problem is you two guys and a few others who probably still think I'm a sock, or that I believe Hillary is in a sex ring are purposely just following me around in every thread and intentionally derailing discussions about legitimate topics...


----------



## drain (Jan 14, 2017)

Zorin said:


> derailing discussions about legitimate topics...



lmao


----------



## Cthulu (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## Florence (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## drain (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## ASoulMan (Jan 14, 2017)

Spiderman

Spiderman

Does whatever a spider can


----------



## D.Va (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## Zorin (ASK ME ABOUT CHILD RAPE) (Jan 14, 2017)

A thread where some white knighty people are asking about "why girlz date bad boyz' is a place where positing information from a book on human biological instinct is completely related to the discussion, sorry if it 'offended' some people.


----------



## Cthulu (Jan 14, 2017)

Zorin said:


> A thread where some white knighty people are asking about "why girlz date bad boyz' is a place where positing information from a book on human biological instinct is completely related to the discussion, sorry if it 'offended' some people.


----------



## Florence (Jan 14, 2017)

@Zorin irl


----------



## Sanshain (Jan 14, 2017)

Zorin said:


> Oh I'm done, problem is you two guys and a few others who probably still think I'm a sock, or that I believe Hillary is in a sex ring are purposely just following me around in every thread and intentionally derailing discussions about legitimate topics...



You are incapable of responding to a topic without coming across as an idiot.


----------



## Zorin (ASK ME ABOUT CHILD RAPE) (Jan 14, 2017)

Yeah, nothing more 'interesting' than whining on an internet forum why serial killers get more ass than you, rolfmao, great life



Forever Sunrise said:


> You are incapable of responding to a topic without coming across as an idiot.


No you're just a twit who tries to derail serious discussions, truthfully.


----------



## Florence (Jan 14, 2017)

Forever Sunrise said:


> You are incapable of doing anything without coming across as an idiot.


FTFY


----------



## Cthulu (Jan 14, 2017)

Zorin said:


> Yeah, nothing more 'interesting' than whining on an internet forum why serial killers get more ass than you, rolfmao, great life


----------



## Florence (Jan 14, 2017)

@Zorin, step away from the Spider-Man.


----------



## Sanshain (Jan 14, 2017)

Zorin said:


> No you're just a twit who tries to derail serious discussions, truthfully.



The difference is that it costs me nothing to poke an idiot like you, while every single interaction you have with this community is akin to digging your own grave with an industrial excavator.


----------



## WeeGee (Jan 14, 2017)

First Brandobaris, then Invidious, now this fucking sperg, 2017 keep them coming!


----------



## Tempest (Jan 14, 2017)

https://sneed-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/1c/56/2c/1c562c473d9bb535b2b06fa3d943afec.jpg


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## Zorin (ASK ME ABOUT CHILD RAPE) (Jan 14, 2017)

TowinKarz said:


> Except the vast majority of women seem to be able to override this supposedly irresistible biological urge to fuck the alpha male...


Well for one most lowlives are not "alpha", alpha is simply about leadership or leader-like abilities, not violence and brutality.

They might be MORE alpha than a SJW fhegget or a Brony, but when I think "alpha male", I think military general, rock musician, company CEO, things of that nature. You don't see many supermodels dating unemployed convicted felons with domestic assault and statuatory rape convictions, unless they're just a rich sugar daddy or something like that.

Plus people can logically override their internal instincts anyway and make wiser decisions, e.x. you can logically decide smoking is bad for you, even though your subconscious impulses crave it.

So you took that post too literally and missed the point. I also said any woman who'd actually date a serial killer does have serious issues, I was just responding to some of the typical "why can these guys get laid but not me?" sentiments I saw in this thread...


----------



## Cthulu (Jan 14, 2017)

Zorin said:


> Well for one most lowlives are not "alpha", alpha is simply about leadership or leader-like abilities, not violence and brutality.
> 
> They might be MORE alpha than a SJW fhegget or a Brony, but when I think "alpha male", I think military general, rock musician, company CEO, things of that nature. You don't see many supermodels dating unemployed convicted felons with domestic assault and statuatory rape convictions, unless they're just a rich sugar daddy or something like that.
> 
> ...


@Marjan Šiklić


----------



## Zorin (ASK ME ABOUT CHILD RAPE) (Jan 14, 2017)

Plus the type of girls who actually want to date killers are usually fugly and borderline psychotic anyway, so any guy in his right mind who's remotely "jealous" of the kind of women they attract has just as bad issues...


----------



## Cthulu (Jan 14, 2017)

Zorin said:


> Plus the type of girls who actually want to date killers are usually fugly and borderline psychotic anyway, so any guy in his right mind who's remotely "jealous" of the kind of women they attract has just as bad issues...


Tell me more about why you hate women.


----------



## Zorin (ASK ME ABOUT CHILD RAPE) (Jan 14, 2017)

Cthulhu said:


> Tell me more about why you hate women.


I believe I said in another post that from an evolutionary perspective, women are actually the 'superior' sex, and men the more expendable, so as much as I dislike admitting this, I accept it. It's also been a fairly universal cultural notion that women are the more 'moral' of the sexes, hence concepts like chivalry.

Obviously that may not mean anything on an individual case basis, but as a general rule, it seems to be true.

Personally I tend to hate other men, especially limp-wristed ones, far more often than I do women, but that's just me. In fact I usually sympathize with the woman if she cheats on the man, because generally I believe women often cheat if the guy is acting like a wimp or limp-wristed SJW and somewhat deserves it for acting so effiminized.

But enough about me.


----------



## drain (Jan 14, 2017)

WeeGee said:


> First Brandobaris, then Invidious, now this fucking sperg, 2017 keep them coming!



It's a mysterious thing, isn't it? We barely have to find speds, they come like bugs attracted by light.


----------



## Cthulu (Jan 14, 2017)

Zorin said:


> I believe I said in another post that from an evolutionary perspective, women are actually the 'superior' sex, and men the more expendable, so as much as I dislike admitting this, I accept it. It's also been a fairly universal cultural notion that women are the more 'moral' of the sexes, hence concepts like chivalry.
> 
> Obviously that may not mean anything on an individual case basis, but as a general rule, it seems to be true.
> 
> Personally I tend to hate other men, especially limp-wristed ones, far more often than I do women, but that's just me.


You seem to hate women more. You keep going on about it.


----------



## Zorin (ASK ME ABOUT CHILD RAPE) (Jan 14, 2017)

Cthulhu said:


> You seem to hate women more. You keep going on about it.


No I hate weak men, I view myself as superior to limp-wristed men, so I enjoy making fun of limp-wristed social justice warriors, and taking the woman's side when she cheats on a 'beta male' with an 'alpha male'.

Because if I was a woman and married to a SJW, I'd totally cheat.

But enough about me...


----------



## Cthulu (Jan 14, 2017)

Zorin said:


> No I hate weak men, I view myself as superior to limp-wristed men, so I enjoy making fun of limp-wristed social justice warriors, and taking the woman's side when she cheats on a 'beta male' with an 'alpha male'.
> 
> Because if I was a woman and married to a SJW, I'd totally cheat.
> 
> But enough about me...


You want some boipussy don't you?


----------



## Zorin (ASK ME ABOUT CHILD RAPE) (Jan 14, 2017)

You asked, I told you... now feel free to continue your bizarre obsession with me.


----------



## Chad5⋅5 (Jan 14, 2017)

Zorin said:


> *Once I studied philosophy and realized that it's basically objective logical fact that life has objective meaning the existential thoughts all went away, and that relativism straight up contradicts the laws of physics,*


----------



## Cthulu (Jan 14, 2017)

Zorin said:


> You asked, I told you... now feel free to continue your bizarre obsession with me.


Post a dicpic and I'll think about it.


----------



## drain (Jan 14, 2017)

Jesus fuck, why this guy can't be contained to a single thread? It's like every thread I go, this dude is shitting up the place.


----------



## Cthulu (Jan 14, 2017)

DrainRedRain said:


> Jesus fuck, why this guy can't be contained to a single thread? It's like every thread I go, this dude is shitting up the place.


:autism:


----------



## drain (Jan 14, 2017)

And a severe case, at that.
His life must be a sack of shit, because he is triggered 24/7


----------



## Cthulu (Jan 14, 2017)

DrainRedRain said:


> And a severe case, at that.
> His life must be a sack of shit, because he is triggered 24/7


It's funny tbh.


----------



## Zorin (ASK ME ABOUT CHILD RAPE) (Jan 14, 2017)

DrainRedRain said:


> And a severe case, at that.
> His life must be a sack of shit, because he is triggered 24/7


How can you troll a troll website, and how does adding factual content qualify as 'trolling' or being triggered?

Serious question. Fact is only reason you're bothering with me is because you falsely assumed I was a sock of some 'pizzagate spammer', and falsely accused me of promoting the Pizzagate conspiracies, just because I wanted to start a thread about the Alefentis Wikileaks, even when I said right off the bat that I was discussing the emails only, not all of the stupid stuff from reddit that the other guy was spamming, or whatever.

So honest question, why don't you get a life and quit following me from thread to thread just hoping to get me banned when I'm not even the guy you twits assumed I was? That's what I call having no life, obsessing over someone as completely irrelevant to your life as little ol' me, based on a bunch of bullshit to boot.

My posts are a way more on topic than your rubbish posts about "me" that you're spamming every thread with, silly.


----------



## drain (Jan 14, 2017)

Zorin said:


> So honest question, why don't you get a life and quit following me from thread to thread just hoping to get me banned when I'm not even the guy you twits assumed I was?



lmao
no


----------



## Cthulu (Jan 14, 2017)

Zorin said:


> So honest question, why don't you get a life and quit following me from thread to thread just hoping to get me banned when I'm not even the guy you twits assumed I was?


I don't want you ban. I love the salt.


----------



## drain (Jan 14, 2017)

Zorin said:


> That's what I call having no life,


----------



## Zorin (ASK ME ABOUT CHILD RAPE) (Jan 14, 2017)

Well I take it you're going to keep obsessing with me in every thread, and derailing them yourself and then whine to the mods that "I started it" to get me threadbanned.

So for real enjoy your "wonderful life", and your anime avatar girlfriend too if I'm such an important part of it. And I'm going to assume part of it is political motivated, since you seemed peeved that I mentioned anything about the Alefantis emails, and tried to falsely lump me in with the twits saying Hilary was molesting kids in a Pizza place, or something...

As for me, I have actual things to talk about here rather than play your kiddie little games. And I've got no clue why the mods allow you two, since you don't post anything other than 1-line spam that has nothing to do with the threads in question.


----------



## Cthulu (Jan 14, 2017)

Zorin said:


> Well I take it you're going to keep obsessing with me in every thread, and derailing them yourself and then whine to the mods that "I started it" to get me threadbanned.
> 
> So for real enjoy your "wonderful life", and your anime avatar girlfriend too if I'm such an important part of it. And I'm going to assume part of it is political motivated, since you seemed peeved that I mentioned anything about the Alefantis emails, and tried to falsely lump me in with the twits saying Hilary was molesting kids in a Pizza place, or something...
> 
> As for me, I have actual things to talk about here rather than play your kiddie little games. And I've got no clue why the mods allow you two, since you don't post anything other than 1-line spam that has nothing to do with the threads in question.


tl;dr

And here we are again fam. You know it takes them secs to move this shit right?


----------



## Ruin (Jan 14, 2017)

This one is actually kind of interesting. He has a mix of ADK's pretentious faux intellectualism, and brando's loveshy leanings.


----------



## Zorin (ASK ME ABOUT CHILD RAPE) (Jan 14, 2017)

Ruin said:


> This one is actually kind of interesting. He has a mix of ADK's pretentious faux intellectualism, and brando's *loveshy* leanings.


Why is it these silly kids with anime girlfriends keep taking rubbish to a guy who could get laid more in a month than they could in a year?

Fact is you're a moron who still thinks I'm "Brando" or whatever and is mad that I discussed the Alefantis emails.


----------



## Vitriol (Jan 14, 2017)

Jesus christ stop taking the bait.


----------



## Ruin (Jan 14, 2017)

Zorin said:


> Why is it these silly kids with anime girlfriends keep taking rubbish to a guy who could get laid more in a month than they could in a year?
> 
> Fact is you're a moron who still thinks I'm "Brando" or whatever and is mad that I discussed the Alefantis emails.



What University did you get your degree from again?


----------



## Zorin (ASK ME ABOUT CHILD RAPE) (Jan 14, 2017)

Cthulhu said:


> And here we are again fam. You know it takes them secs to move this shit right?


Bro you're gonna get removed here because I'm logging all of your threadspam for the admins who are above whichever mod you've been giving a BJ to.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 14, 2017)

Vitriol said:


> Jesus christ stop taking the bait.




Lolcows can't


----------



## Cthulu (Jan 14, 2017)

Zorin said:


> Bro you're gonna get removed here because I'm logging all of your threadspam for the admins who are above whichever mod you've been giving a BJ to.


----------



## wagglyplacebo (Jan 14, 2017)

@Cthulhu has nice lips.


----------



## drain (Jan 14, 2017)

Zorin said:


> So for real enjoy your "wonderful life", and your anime avatar girlfriend





Zorin said:


> keep obsessing with me





Zorin said:


> derailing them yourself and then whine to the mods that "I started it" to get me threadbanned.



are you projecting?


----------



## Cthulu (Jan 14, 2017)

wagglyplacebo said:


> @Cthulhu has nice lips.


I got purple lip gloss just for you.


----------



## Zorin (ASK ME ABOUT CHILD RAPE) (Jan 14, 2017)

No I just find it funny when guys who masturbate to tween anime girls try to take jabs at others' love lives, that's all, hah.


----------



## Cthulu (Jan 14, 2017)

Zorin said:


> No I just find it funny when guys who masturbate to tween anime girls try to take jabs at others' love lives, that's all, hah.


I still want to know why you hate women.


----------



## Ruin (Jan 14, 2017)

It's kind of striking how similar this guy's posts are to this.


----------



## Zorin (ASK ME ABOUT CHILD RAPE) (Jan 14, 2017)

That meme is ridiculously old..


----------



## Tempest (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## Tempest (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## Tempest (Jan 14, 2017)

sorry for double posting


----------



## Cthulu (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## Bassomatic (Jan 14, 2017)

Ruin said:


> What University did you get your degree from again?


Even under his "mature" act he's playing now he's dodged everyone of his claims. Frankly I grew bored quickly when he can't even google up some really easy lies.


----------



## Cuck Norris (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## meatslab (Jan 14, 2017)

@Zorin help me get gf I am not a bad boy


----------



## Florence (Jan 14, 2017)

Ruin said:


> What University did you get your degree from again?


----------



## PittsburghDK (Jan 14, 2017)

What is the debate question? I believe the original thread had to do with existential dread? Are we still talking about that?


----------



## Florence (Jan 14, 2017)

PittsburghDK said:


> What is the debate question? I believe the original thread had to do with existential dread? Are we still talking about that?


Nope, just pointing and laughing as @Zorin takes the bait again and again.


----------



## yasscat (Jan 15, 2017)

lmao of course this idiot actually believes evo-psych


----------



## JU 199 (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## D.Va (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## Zach_Kun (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## Lurkette (Jan 15, 2017)

@Zorin (ASK ME ABOUT CHILD RAPE)   sorry i didn't quite understand, what were you trying to discuss?


----------



## Frenda (Jan 15, 2017)

Zorin (ASK ME ABOUT CHILD RAPE) said:


> No I just find it funny when guys who masturbate to tween anime girls try to take jabs at others' love lives, that's all, hah.



dude fuck yeah i love _Love Live!_


----------



## Ineedahero (Jan 19, 2017)

Lurkette said:


> @Zorin (ASK ME ABOUT CHILD RAPE)   sorry i didn't quite understand, what were you trying to discuss?


Child rape, he has published books about it.


----------



## Lurkette (Jan 19, 2017)

Ineedahero said:


> Child rape, he has published books about it.



For or against?
And is his business tied into this as well?


----------



## The Fool (Jan 19, 2017)

Wow you guys were really mean to Zorin, I'm not sure I want to stay here anymore, this is a really toxic close-minded community.


----------

